#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  New Intro Video Feature for LinkedIn Profile

## Bhavya

Every professional journey has a story behind it. LinkedIn introduced a new intro video feature to enhance those stories on the platform. Yes, now, you can add an intro video to your LinkedIn profile and use a brand new Creator mode feature. With these new features, LinkedIn wants to help its users adapt to the new era of virtual job seeking. You can learn more information about these new features in this LinkedIn official blog.

----------

